# Last litter of the year



## yannimom (Jan 3, 2012)

We got 5 kits from our mini rex doe on Dec 29.  They look to be all red


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 4, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations!

Hoping Mom and kits doing well.


K


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## yannimom (Jan 6, 2012)

The babies are 9 days old and look like they are about to open their eyes!  I still think they are red, but maybe a little smutty.  This first time mom is doing a great job! The kits have a nice deep nest and are covered in her fur, with fat little tummies.  She is very easy to work with and doesn't seem to mind when I check her nest.  She is not as easy about it when husband puts his hands in there, though.  She is a BUD, I think, but I will keep her as a brood doe.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

yannimom said:
			
		

> The babies are 9 days old and look like they are about to open their eyes!  I still think they are red, but maybe a little smutty.  This first time mom is doing a great job! The kits have a nice deep nest and are covered in her fur, with fat little tummies.  She is very easy to work with and doesn't seem to mind when I check her nest.  She is not as easy about it when husband puts his hands in there, though.  She is a BUD, I think, but I will keep her as a brood doe.


Thanks so much for the update.  Amazing how fast they grow.  9 days and eyes about to open.  Congratulations on the first time Mom.  At least, she allows one of you to help her attend her kits.  It is what it is.  Husband will just have to wait until kits grow up a bit if this is the awesome outcome.  

Please keep us updated.  Would love to see pics. lol

K


----------

